# CERAVAPE Cerabis Ceramic Sub-ohm Tank



## Gizmo (24/4/16)

The higly anticipated CERAVAPE Cerabis Ceramic Sub-ohm Tank. With coils.. 
1 Coil is equivalent to 24 normal cotton coils.. Dry burn it and no need to replace coils.

Only R650.00 LIMITED STOCK

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/4/16)

Get it here ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-ceramic-sub-ohm-tank.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/4/16)

Omw!!


----------



## DaveH (24/4/16)

@Gizmo what coil(s) (ohm value) come with it?
Dave


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

@Rob Fisher here is another one to compete with the ccell.... hahaha are you up to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

This is a really good looking tank

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher here is another one to compete with the ccell.... hahaha are you up to it



Will be testing it on Tuesday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (24/4/16)

DaveH said:


> @Gizmo what coil(s) (ohm value) come with it?
> Dave



0.9ohm @DaveH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/4/16)

This fellow says he can't get a dry hit off this thing, can you prove him wrong @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

BumbleBee said:


> This fellow says he can't get a dry hit off this thing, can you prove him wrong @Rob Fisher?




Gonna give it a full go... I can't get a dry hit off the OBS Ace either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gonna give it a full go... I can't get a dry hit off the OBS Ace either...



And let's see if it can compete flavour wise. I'm staying closely tuned to this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (24/4/16)

No Rob this is abnormal for ceramic wars you gotta get at least one dry hit 
Focus my friend and suck harder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (24/4/16)

Just a side bar tossed Ijust2 0.3 ohm OCC coil in target tank 
What a dam fine Vape 35 watts and rocking so at least tank not a wasted purchase until ceramic coils working

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> No Rob this is abnormal for ceramic wars you gotta get at least one dry hit
> Focus my friend and suck harder



The OBS Ace has been impossible to get a dry hit...


----------



## Baker (1/5/16)

Gizmo said:


> Get it here ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/ceravape-cerabis-ceramic-sub-ohm-tank.html



Hi @Gizmo. Are you expecting to receive more stock, and if so, when?


----------

